# The methodology and theology of the Supper and the RPW



## Captain Picard (May 22, 2015)

Wanted to take the pulse of the board on a few questions ala the topic. 

1) How much can we learn about the method of administration of the Supper from the Scriptures, and what would be specific adiaphora RE: the RPW?

2) Does scripture speak on WHO is to give the ordinance, and the degree of "lay participation" in the giving and taking of the Supper?

3) (For strict adherents to the RPW) would you refuse to attend a church that affirmed explicit "memorialism" in their theology of the Supper?

And yes, I know #3 is a bit of a . It was sort of intended to be.


----------



## MW (May 22, 2015)

1. From 1 Cor. 11:23 we learn that divine institution is of fundamental importance to the very being of the sacrament. Instituted elements and instituted actions are necessary to constitute this divine ordinance and make it valid. There is a very clear distinction between what can be done at home and what is to be done in the gathering of the congregation. The only "adiaphora" permitted according to this view is that which would be necessary to observe these instituted elements and actions. Other social and personal considerations are excluded.

2. Scripture not only speaks of the administrators, but positively commits the administration of the mysteries of God to ministers as the stewards of God's house in distinction from others, 1 Cor. 4:1-2. Christ, the chief shepherd, distinguishes between those who feed the sheep and the sheep themselves, John 21; c.f. 1 Pet. 5. Hebrews distinguishes those who are rulers from those who are ruled, chap. 13, and teachers are distinguished from the taught, chap. 5, c.f., 1 Thess. 5:12.

3. Remembering Christ and giving thanks for our food should be done every time we eat. This is done at home, not in the gathering for public worship and witness. Memorialism does not make a true church an untrue church, but it does serve to obscure the true church and to raise questions about its validity and visibility. A confessional church seeks to be faithful and consistent throughout its doctrine, worship, government, and discipline. If a church is not seeking to serve as the true church of Christ in this way I would discourage people from joining with it.


----------

